# Some Dems aren't anti-gun



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

The Vermont legislature has Democratic majorities in both houses. This may have encouraged the anti-gunners to spend money here.

Gun control bills fail in Vermont - Watchdog.org


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

They should have tried those bills in New York. Vermonter's in general, are too pro gun rights regardless of party to let this kind of trickery get through. New Yorkers are far less passionate about gun rights, as demonstrated when their fascist governor Cuomo rammed the SAFE act through the assembly a couple years back.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

There may be a few dems that are pro gun... But only if their up for election!!


----------

